# HS724 Height Adjustment



## DelBelaire (Dec 31, 2013)

My blower does not have the step height adjustment. It instead has a lever with a cable running to the bottom of a strut at the back of the blower like you would see holding the rear door of a van open. The lever and cable moves a mechanism at the bottom of the strut so that part seems to be working. However, it no longer holds the blower at the height selected making me need to hold the handles up to keep the front of the blower down to blow snow. All parts diagrams I have found show a step to adjust height and not the strut. Any idea where I could find the proper diagrams and what could possibly be done to repair this?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

By chance, is this a Canadian model?


----------



## DelBelaire (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes it is.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I think that you are looking at US diagrams, and you probably need Canadian model specific parts diagrams. 

This has been brought up in other threads. That Honda essentially makes two models, adds a suffix to one and sells it in Canada with additional features. 

I am going to go out on a limb here, and unless some one else has a better suggestion, you are probably going to have to go to a dealer for this part. Those Canadian specific parts are not available through US distributors, like boats.net..... That would make too much sense, and convenient to our neighbors to the north.


----------



## DelBelaire (Dec 31, 2013)

You are probably right and thanks for the feedback. My previous Honda blower had the step adjustment and it worked for over 25 years when I unfortunately traded it in on this model.


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

DelBelaire said:


> You are probably right and thanks for the feedback. My previous Honda blower had the step adjustment and it worked for over 25 years when I unfortunately traded it in on this model.


How old is your blower?
I know of some with the gas cylinder that are over 12 years old and still holding.
If it is under 3 years old it should still be under warranty.
Removing the rubber boot and clamping a vise grip to the piston will keep you blowing snow till you get a replacement if it is not under warranty.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Without seeing it, the strut, you may be able to take it to a auto parts store and they may be able to match it up with something they have in stock.


----------

